# pureoffroad ??



## bmabe114 (Nov 14, 2010)

any1 dealt with them...they sell the ss212 14" for 87.50 where mudthrowers are about 25 higher for rear and 12 on fronts..just wondering


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

But MT doesnt charge shipping on top of that..... So, I bet once you add shipping MT will be cheaper.... do the math and check back with us. Not to mention, MT are great and easy people to deal with, and have very fast turn-out time on getting their product to your door. I dont talk up or push companies b/c they are sponsors here, they are sponsors here b/c of their prices, and most importantly the way they treat their customers. Otherwise they would not be here.


----------



## bmabe114 (Nov 14, 2010)

free shipping from pure offroad also....and another question on the msa diesel 14x7..will 28 zillas 9/11 work on these rims


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I believe mudthrowers will price match... might wanna check... and welcome to MIMB!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bmabe114 said:


> free shipping from pure offroad also....and another question on the msa diesel 14x7..will 28 zillas 9/11 work on these rims


Yes they will fit


----------



## bmabe114 (Nov 14, 2010)

thnx..sorry bout the other thread didnt know if any1 would know that question was there


----------

